
Protection from Adobe Creative Cloud Bug - alanwsmith
http://alanwsmith.com/protection-from-adobe-creative-cloud-folder-erasing-bug
======
al2o3cr
"Software development is hard. Adobe's software is incredibly complex. Sure
this sucks, but it's worth keeping that in mind before blasting Adobe."

The sentiment is solid, but this is a major software company dropping an
update that fails to do BASIC checks (like "is the target directory named what
I expect?") before permanently deleting data. Blasting is entirely
appropriate.

~~~
CaptSpify
Especially for a company like adobe that doesn't exactly have the best track-
record for solid software updates....

------
rabboRubble
This is worse than the other serious bug I've been dealing with today in
Lightroom.

TL/DR, using Lightroom's import function creates huge amounts of crap video
cache files in at least two buried directories regardless if those video files
are imported into LR or not. I had a 5-6 GB photo library and __262GB __of
cache files for video I had not imported. The application has a cache limit,
and blew by mine by a factor of 87. Cache purging does not delete the data
either.

Anyway, not releated to this particular bug, but I'm not feeling much love for
Adobe today.

[https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/light...](https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-6-2-1-video-
cache-is-out-of-conttrol-major-bug-report)?

~~~
kevingadd
Oh my god, I didn't notice this until you mentioned it. The lightroom cache
contained a full copy of every video file on my hard drive - over 250GB.

~~~
rabboRubble
Got ya beat. LR had multiple cache files of all my video files. I have
multiple point in time backups of my key data. I also have a fracked up photo
library due to a pre-CrashPlan operator error that deleted some important
pictures. So I've been running the import process over these point in time
back ups to restore. So my cache file directory looked like this:

Stupid_video_cache_in_Lightroom.whatever
Stupid_video_cache_in_Lightroom_(1).whatever
Stupid_video_cache_in_Lightroom_(2).whatever
Stupid_video_cache_in_Lightroom_(3).whatever
Stupid_video_cache_in_Lightroom_(n).whatever

Kill me now...

------
scblock
"Software development is hard. Adobe's software is incredibly complex. Sure
this sucks, but it's worth keeping that in mind before blasting Adobe."

That's a joke, right? Software development is hard, but this kind of mistake
is indefensible.

~~~
vsync
Not in today's Agile world.

Really the problem is just there wasn't a user story saying:

    
    
      As a user having a directory .AAAAA 
      When I run an Adobe application 
      The directory should still be there

~~~
Piskvorrr
Also, the computer should not spontaneously combust. And it shouldn't try to
bite my hand off. And it shouldn't morph into a soul-devouring monstrosity
either. In other words, there is an _infinite_ list of things that your/my/any
program _shouldn 't_ cause. Good luck making user stories for all of them.

~~~
roddux
I'm fairly certain the parent post was made in jest.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Me too; hence the absurd examples :)

------
vvanders
My favorite latest CC bug: There's a node.js instance that CC installs that
constantly pegs my CPU at 50%(100% core 1 of 2).

I can kill it and it keeps coming back, Freaking annoying, I'm almost to the
point of just uninstalling CC from my laptop and leaving it only for my
desktop.

No clue what it's doing there but it'll happily spin away for hours at 100%
utilization.

~~~
wildpeaks
I wish Adobe upgraded Node to the LTS at least; last I checked, they still
used Node 0.10.

------
jads
"Good news, everybody. Further reports indicate the bug doesn't delete the
folder, just the contents. So, all that needs to be done is to make a
protection folder one time."

Oh great! I'm glad it just deleted the files but leaves an empty folder
intact. Really dodged a bullet there.

~~~
ksml
In the original post, he says that you need to create a directory, and then
write a script to recreate it in the event that it gets deleted (to prevent
Adobe from nuking your files). Since Adobe deletes the contents and not the
folder, it turns out that you don't need to keep recreating it.

------
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> Today was a weird day.

------
santaclaus
Some poor programmer is going to get it after the source of the bug is git
blamed... (Well, Perforce blamed? Does Adobe still use Perforce?)

~~~
justinclift
Their QA dept should also get it.

People make mistakes during development... but there's no way this should have
gotten past even basic QA testing. :(

~~~
vsync
Q...A?

It sounds like you want those to be steps that come after each other, like
some sort of waterfall.

If you want to get with the times, you, the developer, should write a unit
test for each file you think shouldn't be deleted on running the application.

~~~
justinclift
Heh Heh Heh

That's one way of looking at it. ;)

Another way of looking at it is there shouldn't be a product update/release
getting pushed out to hundreds of thousands of users (a guess), without
passing an extensive validation suite. Developer unit tests are for a
different purpose.

Unless I missed your sarcasm? :)

~~~
vsync
> Unless I missed your sarcasm?

Ohh yes.

Nowadays I work in medical devices. It's nice because you're actually legally
required to spend 5 minutes making sure your product does what you say it will
before you're allowed to sell it, in contrast with what's happened to the rest
of the industry.

------
cmurf
I wonder if an ACL can help.

    
    
      # chmod +ai "group:everyone deny delete" folder
    

Should set inherited deny delete for any user.

------
calinet6
For pete's sake can someone, anyone just lead us to details about the bug
itself? I don't even know what this is protecting from.

~~~
timetoswitch
Today my backblaze started complaining that it couldn't find a key folder.
This explains where it went...

~~~
santaclaus
Full explanation from the Backblaze folks [1].

[1] [https://backblaze.zendesk.com/entries/98786348--bzvol-is-
mis...](https://backblaze.zendesk.com/entries/98786348--bzvol-is-missing)

